# Holiday Rambler  class a motorhome



## Darrell Adams (Aug 1, 2001)

My wife and I are in the process of purchasing a used Holiday Rambler vacationer SE with a ford engine and frame and would like for someone who has had experience with one let us know the pros & cons of the Holiday Rambler etc.
Thanks for a speedy return
Darrell Adams
dbjadams@hctc.net
http://www.whiskeymountaininn.com

Edited by - Darrell Adams-1 on Aug 01 2001  11:36:27 AM


----------



## rv wizard (Aug 2, 2001)

Holiday Rambler  class a motorhome

Darrell,
What year and length is the HR?

Mike, Amy, Ashley, Candi
'95 Rexhall 36' Aerbus
#3 & #8 NASCAR


----------

